# SCDSTWO now available!



## Costello (Apr 7, 2010)

For those who missed the announcement on the tempcast earlier today, the SCDS2 is available for preorders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




here is the newsletter sent out by the ShopTemp team:




			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Thank you  for subscribing to the ShopTemp newsletter !
> We are very  happy to inform you that *the Supercard DSTWO is now available for pre-orders*  on our shop.
> ...



IMPORTANT NOTE: If you are going to make a SCDS2 pre-order, be aware that anything you place in the same order will be shipped at the same time as your SCDS2. So if you want to order another product thats in stock and want to get it now, you should make a second order for it.


----------



## DarkWay (Apr 7, 2010)

hate me I ordered 10 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didn't really only 1 (but I would have if I could afford to)


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 7, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> hate me I ordered 10


Seriously? If yes THEN I WILL BEAT YOU AND TAKE ONE! If no then did you order one?


----------



## DarkWay (Apr 7, 2010)

I thought it was too mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so I edited my post look again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I do wish I could have though


----------



## epicCreations.or (Apr 7, 2010)

Only for the first 100?! What does the price become after that...?


----------



## Splych (Apr 7, 2010)

Haha nicee~

I check my email and find this!

It's not like I can pre-order it... But am interested in the replacement cases that are in no way related to this ;P


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 7, 2010)

epicCreations.org said:
			
		

> Only for the first 100?! What does the price become after that...?


It will still be low, never fear.


----------



## portezbie (Apr 7, 2010)

I ordered one like half an hour ago, I hope I wasn't too late, and I hope its a great card! The deal seemed to good to not take a risk on buying an unreviewed card, plus supercard has a pretty good track record.

The payment already went through so hopefully the price can't go up on me now.


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 7, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> epicCreations.org said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depends on your definition of low.


----------



## quartercast (Apr 7, 2010)

Strange. According to the currency exchange on ShopTemp, $29.95 USD = $35.34 AUD. According to xe.com $29.95 USD = $32.29 AUD. That's almost $3 difference!

It's all good though, paypal charged my account $31.95 ($29.95 + $2 registered post) USD.


----------



## thiefraccoon (Apr 7, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> DarkWay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



read that post again. highlight it, if you don't see it.


----------



## DarkWay (Apr 7, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> To know whether or not you are eligible to the promotional $29.95 price, simply check the  product page. If it says $29.95 then that's it, you're in!
> We will update the product price as soon as we reach 100 so you will immediately know  if you're too late.
> 
> QUOTE(portezbie @ Apr 7 2010, 07:58 AM) I ordered one like half an hour ago, I hope I wasn't too late, and I hope its a great card! The deal seemed to good to not take a risk on buying an unreviewed card, plus supercard has a pretty good track record.
> ...



there's your answer


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 7, 2010)

thiefraccoon said:
			
		

> BoxShot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He edited after I posted if you didn't notice.


----------



## redact (Apr 7, 2010)

done
now to wait 3-5 business days for the e-check to be processed


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 7, 2010)

quartercast said:
			
		

> Strange. According to the currency exchange on ShopTemp, $29.95 USD = $35.34 AUD. According to xe.com $29.95 USD = $32.29 AUD. That's almost $3 difference!
> 
> It's all good though, paypal charged my account $31.95 ($29.95 + $2 registered post) USD.


I'm not sure about the logistics of that, but we'll talk to the shoptemp team and get that cleared up. As far as I know prices are supposed to be the same (in different currencies) across the board.


----------



## clegion (Apr 7, 2010)

yep i ordered one


----------



## redact (Apr 7, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> quartercast said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, i just ordered in usd and let paypal exchange it for me, worked out cheeper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



either way, $1 is a lot better then the difference between retail price and importing for games here


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Apr 7, 2010)

Awesome... though I'm perfectly happy with my Cyclo, I really couldn't pass up the opportunity to get the DSTWO for such a low price.  I had no idea it would be so cheap, with the internal CPU and stuff... I was thinking it'd be $50-60, for sure; at least to start with.

What will the price be going up to after the 100 pre-orders are filled?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Apr 7, 2010)

i want to pre-order but i cant till end of month


----------



## sepinho (Apr 7, 2010)

Awesome deal, thanks guys! I actually managed to secure one of the first 100. The SCDSTWO might replace my Acekard 2 as my primary card.


----------



## portezbie (Apr 7, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> thiefraccoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks! I was worried there for a second! I feel kinda guilty now, this was such an impulse buy, oh well, it should be pretty awesome.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Apr 7, 2010)

that currency change freaked me out... I am used to comparing prices in US$ -- at first i thought the site was damn expensive, as I assumed prices were quoted in US$... then I saw the small print at the bottom "prices in AUD" or some such




			
				TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> What will the price be going up to after the 100 pre-orders are filled?



iPlayer was around US$35 or so, so it can't be more than this -- I mean, the hardware inside is the same...


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Apr 7, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> that currency change freaked me out... I am used to comparing prices in US$ -- at first i thought the site was damn expensive, as I assumed prices were quoted in US$... then I saw the small print at the bottom "prices in AUD" or some such
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Except this has a few more features than the iPlayer, doesn't it?  The iPlayer doesn't play commercial ROMs, for one.  Anyway, I'm looking forward to getting this.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Apr 7, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> Except this has a few more features than the iPlayer, doesn't it?  The iPlayer doesn't play commercial ROMs, for one.  Anyway, I'm looking forward to getting this.




It could have, had the manufacturer let it... I mean, it had the potential too, it is just that due to legalities, the manufacturer wanted to keep it "above board".. with no support for ROMs...

It has the same hardware... or so I read...


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Apr 7, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> TM2-Megatron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It seems that considerable development was still put into it, though... a $40 price tag still wouldn't surprise me; plus it also has that SNES emulator built-in.

Personally, I'm hoping we may see other emulators released for it in the future, thanks to that internal CPU.  To replace current homebrew like Lameboy, which doesn't have quite perfect compatibility


----------



## nagareboshi (Apr 7, 2010)

Yay, I pre-ordered


----------



## gthekiller54 (Apr 7, 2010)

One for me too, and always at $29.95! Thx for the good price!


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks guys pre ordered one


----------



## Maz7006 (Apr 7, 2010)

there is no paypal compatible with Lebanon, can i just use a visa card number ?


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 7, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> there is no paypal compatible with Lebanon, can i just use a visa card number ?



You should be able to. try moneybookers then see the options, same with paypal, you don't have to set up an account you can use your card


----------



## Maz7006 (Apr 7, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> Maz7006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



excuse my stupidity, but all i really want to know is that does shoptemp have like a section where you put your visa card number and boom your off, payment done. without all this paypal hassle ?


----------



## ufotrash (Apr 7, 2010)

amazing. just placed my pre-order. its totally 3am and i shouldn't make rash purchases at this time of night... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but. i'm psssyyched.


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 7, 2010)

Can't you just click paypal and not make an account then select to use your credit card? 
I remember where my parents signed me up for something and I could choose pay with a credit card or log into paypal to pay.


----------



## Maz7006 (Apr 7, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Can't you just click paypal and not make an account then select to use your credit card?
> I remember where my parents signed me up for something and I could choose pay with a credit card or log into paypal to pay.
> 
> ill look into that
> ...



Ok problems solved


----------



## jlsyber (Apr 7, 2010)

£20 seems pretty cheap to me!

Getting one this week somethime


----------



## Escape (Apr 7, 2010)

I'll pre-order mine in a minuet. 
better do it quick before the price goes up. 
does anyone know the original price anyway?


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Apr 7, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> It seems that considerable development was still put into it, though... a $40 price tag still wouldn't surprise me; plus it also has that SNES emulator built-in.




True, true... But the development that went into the iPlayer was also counted in that card's price -- and presumably the SCDSTWO gets a free ride in terms of the development that was specific to the iPlayer. I mean, in terms of the video playback and the homebrew GBA emulator...


----------



## OrGoN3 (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up! I just pre-ordered mine at the low, low price.


----------



## EyeZ (Apr 7, 2010)

Pre-ordered, and very happy to be one of the 1st 100


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 7, 2010)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> Pre-Ordered. Great price, too... added a 4GB MicroSD card along with it.
> Now to wait 2-5 weeks >.>
> Anyone know if these things are closer to 2 or closer to 5 weeks?


Depends entirely on your location and how good the mail service is around your parts. But remember, this is a pre-order, so the stock has to come in before its shipped out.


----------



## lolzed (Apr 7, 2010)

well its been around 7 hours now and its still the same price!Guess i got in after all


----------



## Overwhelming (Apr 7, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> BoxShot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is not true (for me). MoneyBookers only have the bank transfer option, no credit card payment available.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Apr 7, 2010)

I think the price was just increased with 1 dollar.


----------



## EyeZ (Apr 7, 2010)

Overwhelming said:
			
		

> Maz7006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is true, i was going to pay by credit card but there was no option for it, so i went for paypal, i wasn't too keen on the other options.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 7, 2010)

EUR 23 is a great price, I expected it to be more expensive. Just ordered mine with a 4GB Kingston MicroSDHC.


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 7, 2010)

There are just a handful of pre-orders left available for the DSTWO at the low price it is. So get your skates on!


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 7, 2010)

hehehe
i had already pre-ordered mine + DSTTi + DHL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





my support for GBAtemp


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 7, 2010)

Well I have $50, Im getting all this in an hour or maybe 15 mins:
http://shoptemp.com/products/Supercard-DST...e-DSi-p-97.html
http://shoptemp.com/products/Quality-DS-Li...kemon-p-63.html
http://shoptemp.com/products/USB-charging-...-Lite-p-70.html

See how much I love the temp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hope the DS2 doesn't run out in an hour


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 7, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Well I have $50, Im getting all this in an hour or maybe 15 mins:
> http://shoptemp.com/products/Supercard-DST...e-DSi-p-97.html
> http://shoptemp.com/products/Quality-DS-Li...kemon-p-63.html
> http://shoptemp.com/products/USB-charging-...-Lite-p-70.html
> ...



Sorry to say but it wouldn't surprise me if they do go up. They wont run out, its just the first 100 get a cheaper price ( I got mine this morning )


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 7, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noooo.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I need this thing, I think I can order it in 10 mins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:I'm placing the order


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 7, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> danny600kill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good Luck


----------



## lolzed (Apr 7, 2010)

Wait so once you preorder it ships am i right?Either that or i dont understand the first post


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Apr 7, 2010)

Maikel Steneker said:
			
		

> I think the price was just increased with 1 dollar.


My bad, that was the shipping costs I didn't notice.

I couldn't resist, so I just ordered one as well.


----------



## redact (Apr 7, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> Wait so once you preorder it ships am i right?Either that or i dont understand the first post


no, you are pre-ordering them
when they are in stock (a week before all other shops) they will be shipped out to you


----------



## noONE (Apr 7, 2010)

I just had to get this deal =)
Mainly because i'm so tired of DSTT, it would be nice with unconverted DivX/XviD playback too =)
Add to that, that i'm supporting GBAtemp/Shoptemp and it was a closed deal


----------



## Issac (Apr 7, 2010)

I just now pre-ordered . Still that cheap price tag so I'm all happy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait to replace my R4-infested M3 simply


----------



## DCG (Apr 7, 2010)

realy the euro price is great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  22.46 euro's XD

btw. when will the preview/review be there??


----------



## silly_z45 (Apr 7, 2010)

just bought mine as i said i would..if this card is a let down......ill continue to use cyclo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sooo these are the preorders, can anyone reveal when they will be in stock and consequently shipped?


----------



## Sterling (Apr 7, 2010)

Alright, I pre-ordered one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When are they supposed to ship? On the site, it says it hasn't been confirmed.


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 7, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> Alright, I pre-ordered one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is no set release day yet but for shoptemp they will ship it nearly a week early. Release date will be chosen over the next few weeks I think, not sure though


----------



## Pliskron (Apr 7, 2010)

Damn I should have pre ordered! Still this is a happy day because of the price.


----------



## silly_z45 (Apr 7, 2010)

there are still preorders i think?

haha for Aussies its cheaper than what shoptemp says. 
paypal has a better conversion rate so its like $32 not $35 AUD


----------



## Maz7006 (Apr 7, 2010)

Overwhelming said:
			
		

> This is not true (for me). MoneyBookers only have the bank transfer option, no credit card payment available.



yeah i just realized that, i didn't bother trying it thinking i found my solution.

So there is no way we can buy from shoptemp with JUST a visa card number ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My only way of buying online is through Visa Card, would be a shame if i can't buy from shoptemp :'(


----------



## arielp (Apr 7, 2010)

i'll just wait for the review first, also for iPlayer development who knows after this DSTWO launched, iPlayer IS DSTwo. so i can use the DSTWO OS to load ROM (crossed finger), at least a hack thats allows (based on DSTWO OS)






,

BTW: iPlayer should have ROM Loading capability now, as it no longer 'legal' in the eyes on Nintendo (with that Fish Tycoon 1.4 update thingy)


----------



## arielp (Apr 7, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Something Went Wrong...
> 
> This store is temporarily unavailable. We apologize for any inconvenience caused.



wew.. the shop went down... 8.44PM (GMT +7)


edit: shop back online


----------



## purechaos996 (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh man I knew I should have watched the temp cast but Nooo you had to be tired and want to sleep see whatcha do self grrr i hate you.


----------



## Berthenk (Apr 7, 2010)

Meh... mom won't let me buy it...


----------



## House Spider (Apr 7, 2010)

Berthenk said:
			
		

> Meh... mom won't let me buy it...


Mine did. I just had to give her EUR 30. It'll be kinda like my Supercard SD with GBA and NDS.


----------



## gamerjr (Apr 7, 2010)

arielp said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shop down


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 7, 2010)

The shop will continue to be down until it's up.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just bare with them right now, the shop is new and the host is having troubles with (Most likely.. In my opinion) the sites incoming traffic.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 7, 2010)

Well folks, it seems the issue is fixed. And to compensate for the downtimes, the ShopTemp team and GBAtemp have decided to extend the offer on $29.95 DSTWO pre-orders to more than the initial 100 for a while. It will be at cost to both sites, but neither we nor ShopTemp mind taking a hit to apologize and benefit you guys.


----------



## Anakir (Apr 7, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Well folks, it seems the issue is fixed. And to compensate for the downtimes, the ShopTemp team and GBAtemp have decided to extend the offer on $29.95 DSTWO pre-orders to more than the initial 100 for a while. It will be at cost to both sites, but neither we nor ShopTemp mind taking a hit to apologize and benefit you guys.



This is the reason why I question you guys, why would you take the google adsense down? It helps out the website and its nothing harmful. I think you guys should put it back up so we can support gbatemp even more.

Thanks for compensating us for the downtime though. I'm sure many would really appreciate it. I just ordered 2 and I can't wait to try it out once it arrives.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Apr 7, 2010)

love having a slush fund to spend
Preordered and heh this means my cyclo is gonna be gathering dust from now on


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 7, 2010)

Anakir said:
			
		

> Ace Gunman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha, well, that's just about the oddest critique I've ever heard. You're concerned that GBAtemp is too generous? Well, we appreciate the concern about the site's well-being. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The ads alone weren't having as large an impact as we may have liked.


----------



## DCG (Apr 7, 2010)

I think that shoptemp allone will generate more support than 9 other sites advertising here.


----------



## alidsl (Apr 7, 2010)

I just managed to order one before the discount went out, it's good to have a perfectly reliable shop with good prices


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 7, 2010)

DCG said:
			
		

> I think that shoptemp allone will generate more support than 9 other sites advertising here.



Agreed the sales they have already had must be great for the site, Shoptemp is a great asset to Gbatemp


----------



## arielp (Apr 8, 2010)

*wow. the price just now rocketed to $37.50

good for your all who already pre-ordered it @29.95 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

lucky me last night already add to cart while 29.95, just paypal it just now, i tought just to have it compared with my iPlayer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(why the heck shipping to Indonesia is more expensive?, 6US for registered mail)


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 8, 2010)

Bought one. Gba with slot 1 only sealed it for me


----------



## arielp (Apr 8, 2010)

wew... price updated again to* $39.95*


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 8, 2010)

arielp said:
			
		

> wew... price updated again to* $39.95*
> I'll copy a previous post I made earlier today:
> 
> QUOTEShopTemp was contacted by the Supercard team, who have been pressured by other shops to stop the promotion immediately (thankfully this came after all of the 100 sales has come in, lucky for you folks
> ...


----------



## arielp (Apr 8, 2010)

Sorry for my ignorance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, never realise projected price could be that high ... 

good thing already preordered it...


hopefully the GBA emulator at least better than iPlayer (in term of frameskip)


----------



## hunter291 (Apr 8, 2010)

so i'm planning to buy it. my only questions are

1. i have a german dsi and i will buy a german dsi xl. will it run on these systems ?
2. it can play gba AND ds rom, right ? does it play in german if my dsi's are german and the rom has german in it ?


----------



## Ritsuki (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't know if I'll buy one... I really don't need the GBA support, and my actual flashcard works flawlessly...


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 8, 2010)

hunter291 said:
			
		

> so i'm planning to buy it. my only questions are
> 
> 1. i have a german dsi and i will buy a german dsi xl. will it run on these systems ?
> 2. it can play gba AND ds rom, right ? does it play in german if my dsi's are german and the rom has german in it ?


1. Yes, it should work flawlessly since there's no region lock on normal DS cards.
2. It supports both, that's right. Most DS games check for the system's language and will use that, if available. Multi-language GBA games have a screen to select the language manually upon start.


----------



## hunter291 (Apr 8, 2010)

thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no i'm 100 perent sure that i buy a dstwo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hurray hurray potatochips


----------



## Klarkykat (Apr 8, 2010)

Has anyone actually seen gba gameplay with this thing?

I'm tempted to get one just for that, but it would be a complete waste if it was glitchy or laggy.


----------



## House Spider (Apr 8, 2010)

Klarkykat said:
			
		

> Has anyone actually seen gba gameplay with this thing?
> 
> I'm tempted to get one just for that, but it would be a complete waste if it was glitchy or laggy.


The iPlayer seems good from my use & this seems to be based off the iPlayer.


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 8, 2010)

Damn, that price is climbing.


----------



## tajio (Apr 9, 2010)

One question before I order one. Will it actually work on the Original NDS (Phat)??? My DSlite broke a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Berthenk (Apr 9, 2010)

tajio said:
			
		

> One question before I order one. Will it actually work on the Original NDS (Phat)??? My DSlite broke a couple of weeks ago.


It will. DSi carts work on Lite and Phat too.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 9, 2010)

tajio said:
			
		

> One question before I order one. Will it actually work on the Original NDS (Phat)??? My DSlite broke a couple of weeks ago.


I don't see why it wouldn't. While non-DSi flashcarts can't work with a DSi, DSi flashcarts all work with the phat/Lite, as far as I know.


----------



## tajio (Apr 9, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> tajio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool thanks for answering my question Ace 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One more question. This should be able to play all the video file types that the iPlayer can play, right? I know it states it on the site but I just want to confirm?


----------



## RagnarokSam (Apr 9, 2010)

As soon as I can see video and/or review of how well the SNES emulation works, and a compatibility list for which SNES roms don't work on it... I'll be set.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 9, 2010)

tajio said:
			
		

> Ace Gunman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We don't know for a fact that it can, but it should be able to. And if it doesn't right off the bat then I'm sure an update could come along that would allow it to since it uses similar hardware to the iPlayer.


----------



## tajio (Apr 9, 2010)

BTW will the price go any higher? If not I'll just wait till it gets released and wait for some previews, reviews etc... but if it will go higher I'll buy it now....


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 9, 2010)

tajio said:
			
		

> BTW will the price go any higher? If not I'll just wait till it gets released and wait for some previews, reviews etc... but if it will go higher I'll buy it now....


Nope, it won't be going higher. Besides, if you're not sure then you should wait until you have the information necessary for you to make the choice that is right for for you.


----------



## tajio (Apr 10, 2010)

Finally ordered my *SuperCard DStwo with 8gb micro sd - which bundles to $60 (£40)* which I find is a great bargain! As soon as I get it I'm loading my own custom EvoOS skin on it!!! Make it really personalized.
BTW: Thanks for answering all my questions Ace!


----------



## Issac (Apr 10, 2010)

Ace, Should I open a ticket at shoptemp if I want to order something more (to ship together with the pre-order i have standing now)? I'm thinking of buying a sd card while i'm at it (the 8 gb kingston is $1 more in sweden excl. shipping)... what's the best way to do it?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 10, 2010)

Issac said:
			
		

> Ace, Should I open a ticket at shoptemp if I want to order something more (to ship together with the pre-order i have standing now)? I'm thinking of buying a sd card while i'm at it (the 8 gb kingston is $1 more in sweden excl. shipping)... what's the best way to do it?


All you need to do is make a second order, that is if you want the second item to arrive before the DSTWO pre-order. Otherwise they'll arrive at the same time. Easy peasy.


----------



## tajio (Apr 10, 2010)

Also during the ordering process select the "Manuel Payment" Option and it should redirect you to Paypal if you want to pay with paypal or card.


----------



## Issac (Apr 10, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Issac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, I added a comment to the order asking them to put it in the same package as the DSTWO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope it works


----------



## Podge (Apr 10, 2010)

Ok so pre-ordered (I think). Wondering if anyone can help me. I payed through paypal for it, but now on the "my account" section, it still seems to think I havent paid, and attempts to re-direct me to paypal again. I have the paypal reciept email, so I know the payment was sent.


----------



## inter4ever (Apr 10, 2010)

Podge: I think you have to wait. They will update your order status to "Preorder" soon.


----------



## Podge (Apr 10, 2010)

inter4ever said:
			
		

> Podge: I think you have to wait. They will update your order status to "Preorder" soon.



Thank you for your help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll give it a few days and see if the status changes. Hopefully I'm just worrying for nothing!


----------



## DarkCrudus (Apr 10, 2010)

did they remove snes emulator?


----------



## surewynaut (Apr 10, 2010)

Wait... full GBA emulation on DSi?

Deal.


----------



## Zane (Apr 11, 2010)

DarkCrudus said:
			
		

> did they remove snes emulator?


Built-in GBA & SNES Emulator.

Is stated in the fetures list on Shoptemp, so guess not.


----------



## VatoLoco (Apr 11, 2010)

Podge said:
			
		

> Ok so pre-ordered (I think). Wondering if anyone can help me. I payed through paypal for it, but now on the "my account" section, it still seems to think I havent paid, and attempts to re-direct me to paypal again. I have the paypal reciept email, so I know the payment was sent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im in the same boat, so im a bit relieved to see its not just me.
Hopefully its all just pending, ima give it a day or two for the status to change, also


----------



## Luchian (Apr 11, 2010)

I ordered from them, but my status page said I haven't placed any orders with them. I contacted support and they assured me the order had gone through but they were likely having issues with the site and it would have to be fixed.
They told me to check back every now and then to see if it's been fixed. So far it hasn't been fixed for me. I hope it's sorted out soon because it does seem troubling.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Apr 11, 2010)

I hope I'm not repeating a question that has been asked a lot of times before, but is there any information on why we can expect the first carts to ship? I can't wait to get my hands on this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now that I think about it, I've had some questions for a while now. What firmware does the SCDSTWO come with? Is it one that supports DSi firmware 1.4 from the beginning, or do we need to upgrade? How does the upgrading work? Is it similar to the AK2i, or do they include some way to upgrade outside of a DS? Or maybe they use the iPlayer way or updating (simply loading the cart up and waiting)?


----------



## jlsyber (Apr 11, 2010)

Got mine today. I'm so happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait for it to come!


----------



## Livin in a box (Apr 11, 2010)

Maikel Steneker said:
			
		

> I hope I'm not repeating a question that has been asked a lot of times before, but is there any information on why we can expect the first carts to ship? I can't wait to get my hands on this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They can't release a brand new cart and for it not to work with most DSi's off the bat- I'm sure we'll be informed at a later date.


----------



## phoenixclaws (Apr 12, 2010)

If you remember the supercardone dsi they had a usb plug adapter for the flashcard itself to upgrade the firmware. Not sure if they will continue that method with the SCDSTWO.

Reference: Supercard DSONEi firmware upgrading


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 12, 2010)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> Maikel Steneker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They might do it like the iPlayer since it does have iPlayer specs. Possibly like the iEDGE too when it flashes when you turn the ds on. Well after you make the necessary file.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Apr 12, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Livin in a box said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I doubt the DSTWO will just be an iPlayer with tweaked firmware and a Supercard sticker, though.  While I'm sure they took the basic specs of the iPlayer, it also seems likely that they expanded on it, and added what the iPlayer may've left out from what the DSONEi may've had.  Ultimately, this is a Supercard device; not the iPlayer.

I'm hoping for the USB firmware peripheral, personally.


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 12, 2010)

If they do make a usb peripheral better hope it doesn't take the long grueling 8 minutes my SCDS1i does. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I never said it was an iPlayer.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Apr 12, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> If they do make a usb peripheral better hope it doesn't take the long grueling 8 minutes my SCDS1i does.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



8 minutes?  Seriously?  Ugh, you'd think it was connected over a parallel port and not USB.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 12, 2010)

Im waiting for at least 2 reviews before I consider an order. Maybe the cart is shit


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Apr 12, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> Im waiting for at least 2 reviews before I consider an order. Maybe the cart is shit



That would certainly dissapoint a ton of people.  I'm betting it won't be, though.  The features are all there for this to be a great cart, and the Team is also pretty reliable (from what I've read, anyway... to date the only slot-1 cart I own is a CycloDS, which perhaps spoiled me with such regular updates).

If it lives up to the expectations, the DSTWO could be the _best_ DS flashcart; period.  For the mere $30 the pre-order cost me, I'll take the small chance that it won't live up to those expectations.


----------



## 5H3N10n9 (Apr 12, 2010)

damn....missed out the special deal


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Apr 12, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> BoxShot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The flashing of the firmware doesn't have anything to do with USB or parallel port speeds. The firmware is read from the MicroSD card inserted in the Supercard itself. The only thing it uses the USB port for is power.

That is, if it's the same as the M3i Zero device...


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 12, 2010)

its already mid of the month
can't wait for them to say
hey this will be available to us by .......


----------



## iFish (Apr 12, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> its already mid of the month
> can't wait for them to say
> hey this will be available to us by .......


ElixirDream already has the card.

True story


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 12, 2010)

hahahahaha.....
are you trying to get a bunch of people to parade at my front yard?


----------



## iFish (Apr 12, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> hahahahaha.....
> are you trying to get a bunch of people to parade at my front yard?


yes, yes i am.
i will bring the pitch forks!!
ElixirDream is part of the Supercard team folks!! lee us all harass him with question!!!






 joking


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Apr 12, 2010)

Hmm... the price just went up from 39.95 to 42.82...


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 12, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Hmm... the price just went up from 39.95 to 42.82...


It has always been 42.82 AUD


----------



## 5H3N10n9 (Apr 13, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> 8BitWalugi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well that is like foreign currency.  just hope the price dont go up!.


----------



## 5H3N10n9 (Apr 13, 2010)

seriously anyone known the exact date the card coming out??
the suspension is driving bronco.


----------



## DarkCrudus (Apr 13, 2010)

Zane said:
			
		

> DarkCrudus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 14, 2010)

selinewwww said:
			
		

> WHY the picture of SCDS2's pic is them same as SCDS1????


Because they don't have any pictures of the DSTWO?! If you didn't notice, it says 'Supercard DSTWO placeholder graphic'.


----------



## justinwright (Apr 14, 2010)

Im looking foward to this..

I didnt want for an offical Gbatemp review, but if its as good as im hoping i will deffinally be telling everyone how amazing it is the day i get it

deffinally worth the 29.99 i spent to have a chance of this being worth the hype


----------



## Knolly (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm just wondering if ShopTemp/GBATemp is aware of something...

This is from Paypal's terms of use:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> You also agree not to use your PayPal account to sell goods with delivery dates delayed more than 20 days from the date of payment, or to sell securities, business opportunities, franchises or multi-level marketing or goods with delivery delayed more than 20 days from the date of payment.



So you don't have a ship date for SC2 yet, but the fact is, it NEEDS to be before April 27th.  I'm just doing this as a heads up to keep you guys out of potential trouble.


----------



## creativ (Apr 15, 2010)

hmm.
this is shit , when its true what you say

because i payed with paypal , and donn want to have trouble with this.

Greeze fromGerman-Creativ !


----------



## hankchill (Apr 15, 2010)

That might be PayPal's terms of service, but really, I trust GBAtemp and have no problems giving a PayPal preorder, even if it's two/three months before ship date.


----------



## Knolly (Apr 16, 2010)

I feel the same way as you do, but the point is that it's Paypal's terms of service, and it doesn't matter what we might feel about it, they simply have to obey them.  Companies who didn't in the past saw their ability to take payments with Paypal get shut down.


----------



## nycsam786 (Apr 16, 2010)

I doubt it will affect them unless clients brought it up with Paypal to stir a problem.


----------



## jlsyber (Apr 16, 2010)

Now. Go to shoptemp.


----------



## Costello (Apr 16, 2010)

it's right here:

http://shoptemp.com/products/Supercard-DST...e-DSi-p-97.html


----------



## Livin in a box (Apr 17, 2010)

I don't know whether to pre-order. I can afford it, but the only real reason I want it is for GBA emulation- though people have said that GBA emulation on the iPlayer is slow. I suppose we can only wait for reviews, but I'm too damn impatient!


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Apr 17, 2010)

Knolly said:
			
		

> I feel the same way as you do, but the point is that it's Paypal's terms of service, and it doesn't matter what we might feel about it, they simply have to obey them.  Companies who didn't in the past saw their ability to take payments with Paypal get shut down.



Only if someone decides to be a dick and actually complains to PayPal.   Or else how would they know?  Especially given the fact PayPal is monumentally retarded...

So everyone?  *Don't be dicks*, if the release date doesn't happen to be by the 27th or whenever.


----------



## Livin in a box (Apr 18, 2010)

Well I don't know, would they?


----------



## jlsyber (Apr 19, 2010)

I heard somewhere that the SC2's coming out on the 23rd.


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 19, 2010)

jamesdiamond said:
			
		

> I heard somewhere that the SC2's coming out on the 23rd.



That would be great.


----------



## Anakir (Apr 19, 2010)

If we preordered more than 1, can we change our order and reduce the amount we bought?


----------



## jlsyber (Apr 19, 2010)

I would advise you to contact Shoptemp about that.


----------



## nycsam786 (Apr 19, 2010)

I agree with the person that posted above that there would have been more reviews and news about it if it was gong to be released so soon.


----------



## jlsyber (Apr 20, 2010)

It said the 23rd on MyGaming Mart.


----------



## Livin in a box (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, I think it's safe to say it won't be coming out this month.

There's always next month...


----------



## creativ (Apr 20, 2010)

and i think

wait wait wait !!!


----------



## creativ (Apr 20, 2010)

it's easy to understand :
dont wait for a release date or anything other

just wait and chill your freetime

i think the scds2 will be released very soon , and it doesnt effect if gbatemp have a review or a sample ...


----------



## dartdude6 (Apr 20, 2010)

The title of this post is a bit misleading... I thought that the SCDSTWO was available, yet it hasn't been released.


----------



## creativ (Apr 21, 2010)

yes 
i think it must called : SCDSTWO now available for Pre Order !


----------



## nycsam786 (Apr 21, 2010)

They listened and fix the title of the thread.


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 21, 2010)

nycsam786 said:
			
		

> They listened and fix the title of the thread.


The title hasn't been changed
It's just that you only see the part before the "," in topic view (the other part is below it in another color)
So that's probably the misleading thing


----------



## nycsam786 (Apr 21, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> nycsam786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are right, that is what I saw.


----------



## Livin in a box (Apr 27, 2010)

Glad to hear something from them. Certainly sounds like they're making it as good as possible.


----------



## arielp (May 6, 2010)

counting the days.. notification email from shoptemp..


----------

